# brute force eating belts help



## ryanharr827 (Dec 30, 2013)

my brute force smoked a belt so I went and bought a oem belt went out the next day played around in some water but the first thick hole I hit it completely smoked the belt tires wouldn't even budge has the right clutch springs clutch has a little wear but not bad the belt tensioner goes crazy when im riding around so im not sure if that may be the problem but everytime I hit the gas or let off the belt tensioner comes on even if I only move a couple feet my last brute force never did that any suggestions


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

Did you set the deflection on the new belt? It needs to be 22-24mm.
What size tires/wheels?

I'm a little confused about what you are calling a belt tensioner, the ebc?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Yeah there is no belt tensioner, only the belt switch and the engine brake parts. The pulleys have to be in good shape..ie no warn flat spot areas, the deflection had to be set between like Coolwizard says-22-24mm and you have to have the correct springs for the load. 

This clutch...is shot...and will never keep a belt:


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

NMKawierider said:


> Yeah there is no belt tensioner, only the belt switch and the engine brake parts. The pulleys have to be in good shape..ie no warn flat spot areas, the deflection had to be set between like Coolwizard says-22-24mm and you have to have the correct springs for the load.
> 
> This clutch...is shot...and will never keep a belt:


i can fix that clutch


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

rmax said:


> i can fix that clutch


lol..I know you can  But not too many people out there have the equipment you have..:rockn:

So check your primary and if it looks like that, send it to rmax and he can fix it..and it won't cost you what a new clutch costs.


----------



## ryanharr827 (Dec 30, 2013)

rmax said:


> i can fix that clutch


 how much do you charge to fix them and whats the turn around time if your serious


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

pm sent


----------

